# 2wt ???



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

ECHO 'CARBON XL' FLY RODS
Item # EC109 $139.95
*NEW! ECHO "CARBON XL" SERIES FLY RODS & OUTFITS* - Tim Rajeff has refined this series to be 20% lighter weight with more 'feel', fantastic cosmetics, and AT A LOWER PRICE! 

I've been thinking about a 2wt for some time and I'm leaning towards this Echo 7' 3'' 2wt . Anyone own one or know someone who has one, any thoughts ?
I have several bass pro gift cards and I'm thinking of pairing it with a White river ultra-light reel. (already having the gift cards for almost a year -It'll seem like a free reel)
I'm probably not going to is this outfit a lot and I'm try to not "break the bank" and I'm open to other ideas in th a price range if anyone has one. I would like to have a rod at least 7' 
Thanks n Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I had the first generation rod and it was a great rod so you wont go wrong with the new series. Caught 3000+ brookies plus countless others and super slam on mine when I lived in WV.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Yakphisher said:


> I had the first generation rod and it was a great rod so you wont go wrong with the new series. Caught 3000+ brookies plus countless others and super slam on mine when I lived in WV.


Thanks for the info, 
I'm always a little Leary of ordering a rod sight unseen 
I fish in the Smokey's a couple times a year and that would be mainly were I use it, maybe some stock trout in KY and some pond gills( I don't do that often) but it won't likely see a ton of action
( but I do love small Creek Fishing for rockbass and Sm)
Thanks again n Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

It will do well for what you intend to use it for and a lot of fun.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

I have the Echo Carbon 7'6" 3 wt with an Ion reel and it out casts my Grey's/Hardy combo that cost far more! It has become my go to rod!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

mountainbikingrn said:


> I have the Echo Carbon 7'6" 3 wt with an Ion reel and it out casts my Grey's/Hardy combo that cost far more! It has become my go to rod!


 Thanks, for amother positive review and I'm certainly gonna pull the trigger on one of these this week. 
The White river reel probably wouldn't be my first choice but I haven't been able to find anything else to waste the gift cards on that I already have so I guess I'll go with that. I'll be sure to report back on it soon. Thank you N 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

As far as reels, see if they have the new Plueger medalist. I absolutely love the new style!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Arrived home from Fishing Sat and found my new rod on the front porch, headed to Bass pro grabbed a Bps ultra-lite reel and some line just before closing time 
Casted great and I like the balance with the 2 oz reel. On my postal scale- Rod , reel and line read 5.4 oz. It was pretty fun to fish !
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

There's another forum for you to check out if you start to really get into ultralight fly fishing...

http://ultralightflyfishing.com/forum/


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

sbreech said:


> There's another forum for you to check out if you start to really get into ultralight fly fishing...
> 
> http://ultralightflyfishing.com/forum/


 Thanks for the link sbreech, I really didn't realize ultra lights had such a big following. I haven't had another chance to fish my 2wt but I think I will really enjoy it.
Thank you yakphisher and mountingbikingrn for recommendations on the echo rod.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Bought the Cabela's 6'2" cgr 2wt. fiberglass this summer what a sweet rod.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Ultralight is a great time. I have an orvis "0" that is awesome for panfish and really tight streams. I've used it in Maryland with great results. Gives me the David and Goliath feel.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

capt j-rod said:


> Ultralight is a great time. I have an orvis "0" that is awesome for panfish and really tight streams. I've used it in Maryland with great results. Gives me the David and Goliath feel.


Yeah, lighter rods are a blast. I have 2 Sage UL rods - a 000wt and a 0wt. I prefer a slower rod, like the Orvis Superfine, and I already have 2 of their 1wt in different lengths. I didn't know Orvis ever made a 0wt. I'll have to look into that, thanks!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Might be a one wt. I think I bought it off you screech. It came off ogf with an Abel light reel.


----------



## cglynn (Dec 20, 2009)

I've got a 2wt that I built on a Pac Bay blank about 10 years ago. Paired it up with the smallest Cabelas Cahill reel, some DT line. Use it for pond gills, crappie, bass, and small stream trout. Absolutely love that little rod. The little gills feel like whoppers and the bass are just great fun. Once got a 5lber in a farm pond while casting poppers for gills. Good times.


----------

